# Lil House Heater / Barrel Stove



## Snerdguy (Aug 15, 2019)

They don't make these Lil House Heaters any more. They are a barrel stove inside of an outer insulated metal box that blows the heat into the house. It has to be completely broken down and rebuilt every few years to replace seals and even the barrel can be replaced when it rusts through. It's not an airtight stove and I would not say it's the most energy efficient. But, it works adequately. 

I was wondering if anybody has modified their heater or barrel stove with some kind of thermostat controlled vent to better regulate the heat output. 

Is it even a good idea to use a small blower to induce air into the burning chamber to make it heat up faster? 

The thing is relatively crude and I would like to make it work better. Does anyone have experiences they can share? I put a choke cable on the manual vent so I could control it from in the house and that was an improvement over going outside and adjusting again and again.


----------



## begreen (Aug 15, 2019)

Like this? Contact them.
https://www.mixfarms.com/new_page_7.htm


----------

